# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร (ว.) Vertex fh-915 (ของใหม่)

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสารยี่ห้อ vertex รุ่นfh-915 ของใหม่ยังไม่ได้ใช้งาน สีแดงตามรูป อุปกรณ์ครบกล่อง ถ้าตั้งใจจะหาวิทยุสื่อสารไว้ใช้แนะนำตัวนี้ครับ ประหยัดกว่าซื้อใหม่เป็นพันครับ สนใจติดต่อ 091-5629297 หรือทางข้อความขายดี ขายได้ขายครับไม่ได้ใช้

----------

